# Проплемы с знакомы (utf8/iso/?)

## killerpfiffi

Hallo,

Привет,

Я недавно замечал что Computer моего не может изоброжать некоторую кириллицу (какая?). Вот и есть два примери:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/76542221@N00/4197364345/sizes/o/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/76542221@N00/4200599547/sizes/o/

http://www.lastfm.de/music/%C3%80%C3%AA%C3%A2%C3%A0%C3%B0%C3%A8%C3%B3%C3%AC

Что можно сделать? Понимаю что несколки лет назад делал rip без проблемы знакомы (with debian).

I would appreciate any help. Following any output I firstly think of may be important.

pfiffi@poschli ~ $ grep -v ^# /etc/locale.gen 

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

ru_RU.KOI8-R KOI8-R

ru_RU.UTF-8 UTF-8

ru_RU ISO-8859-5

pfiffi@poschli ~ $ grep -v ^# /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

pfiffi@poschli ~ $ zgrep NLS /proc/config.gz | grep -v ^#

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

pfiffi@poschli ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_3800+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Dec 2009 13:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de ru es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/oss-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/anarchy /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv icu ipv6 java6 jpeg ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de ru es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

thx for any help

sry for my bad russian  :Smile: 

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

если посмотреть ниже на той странице, то всё становится яснее некуда... тэги залитых файлов - вот в чём проблема, а ваша система сдесь ни в чём не виновна!  :Wink: 

Вот коммент со страницы:

```
Shoutbox

Sage etwas. Melde dich bei Last.fm an oder registriere ein neues Benutzerkonto (es kostet nichts).

 AmiGO_Elite schrieb:

September 2008

**ланы **евы. какие теги у слушателей аквариума, такие и сами слушатели!
```

PS: да простит мне автор звёздочки, но уж слишком там было грубо написано... =)

----------

## killerpfiffi

Ну и это значет что фыли из CDDB коррупт? Ему надо upload ещё раз титули песен?

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *killerpfiffi wrote:*   

> Ну и это значет что фыли из CDDB коррупт? Ему надо upload ещё раз титули песен?

 

это означает то, что тэги должны бить в utf8... а потом уже заливать можно куда хочу)))

PS: темку я думаю закрыть стоит...

----------

